# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  La CHG asegura que la situación de la cuenca del Guadalquivir no ha mejorado ni empeorado con respecto a 2007

## Embalses

*La CHG asegura que la situación de la cuenca del Guadalquivir no ha mejorado ni empeorado con respecto a 2007* 
11-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

El presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG), Francisco Tapia, aseguró hoy que la situación de la cuenca de este río se encuentra en la misma situación que el año pasado por estas fechas, de manera "que no se ha empeorado pero tampoco mejorado" .

Según explicó Tapia en un encuentro con los medios con motivo de la celebración de las Jornadas 'Agua, sequía y migraciones', que organizan desde hoy el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) y Cruz Roja Española en Sevilla, al inicio del año hidrológico parecía que la situación iba a ser "peor", pero debido a las lluvias producidas en las últimas semanas se espera que el otoño se desarrolle "mejor" para la próxima temporada de riego agrícola.

En el acto de inauguración de estas jornadas, que finalizarán mañana, también estuvo la directora general del Agua del MARM, Marta Morén, quien explicó que la reutilización del agua es uno de los elementos "principales" dentro de una planificación de la oferta del agua. Así, avanzó que el Ministerio prevé tener para el próximo año un plan que permita reutilizar unos 400 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, una cantidad "importante" para el riego urbano y, en función de la calidad, para riegos agrícolas y otros usos como el industrial.

En este sentido, recordó que como en España hay déficit de agua, el MARM ya inició en la pasada legislatura trabajos sobre la reutilización y que por ello existen diferentes plantas en lugares donde la gestión del agua es muy "importante" por la escasez de la misma como Canarias y algunos puntos de Murcia o Almería.

Morén aseguró que para hablar de situación hídrica hay que tener en cuenta la climatología en España y las zonas secas y húmedas que existen. Así, apuntó que en la zona seca, que es la Mediterránea, es donde se producen fenómenos de sequía y, al mismo tiempo las inundaciones "rápidas" del otoño. "Esto hace que en algunas zonas costeras del Mediterráneo haya exceso de agua y en zonas más interiores también mediterráneas haya sequía", apuntó.

A pesar de ello, indicó que la situación hídrica en España es "bastante favorable" con respecto a los últimos años aunque el Ministerio se ha visto "obligado" a llevar a cabo un decreto de sequía, donde se han puesto de manifiesto que existen zonas en determinadas demarcaciones hidrográficas que se encuentran en situación de sequía y las medidas que hay que llevar a cabo para paliar los efectos de la misma.

Asimismo, la directora recordó que el MARM colabora con Cruz Roja en el estudio y en el intercambio de experiencias respecto a gestión de agua y control de la inmigración a través de iniciativas como la creación de plantas potabilizadoras móviles. "Nosotros apoyamos económicamente este plan llevado a cabo por Cruz Roja, tenemos una exposición itinerante donde se informa a los ciudadanos sobre los problemas de la gestión hídrica en España y financiamos proyectos de gestión hídrica en Hispanoamérica o el norte de África", dijo.

Por su parte, la presidenta provincial de Cruz Roja Española en Sevilla, Amalia Gómez, aseguró que el "acierto" de las jornadas es dar la dimensión social del agua, la sequía y sus consecuencias en la población, ya no sólo por el desplazamiento de más de 130 millones de personas a nivel mundial, sino por la pérdida de los humedales.

Gómez señaló que vincular el agua a los movimientos migratorios es un estudio muy "importante" para acciones preventivas en el futuro y para adaptar y mejorar los programas de cooperación a las necesidades reales. Además, apuntó que la inmigración produce despoblación en los lugares de origen, de manera que "hay que buscar soluciones para que el agua no sea un motivo de pobreza y, muchos menos, de migraciones o desplazamientos".

PROYECTOS INTERNACIONALES EN MATERIA DE AGUA

En cuanto a los trabajos llevados a cabo en zonas con necesidad de agua en Hispanoamérica, el delegado de Cruz Roja Española en Haití, Francisco Maldonado, explicó que este país está "muy afectado" por la desertización y que es el país "más pobre de Occidente", ya que está en el puesto 155 de índice de desarrollo humano de un total de 177 países.

Maldonado aseguró que la gente de Haití necesita "mucho carbón", de manera que se produce una deforestación "importante", situación que conlleva sequía. "Esto hace que se produzca un movimiento migratorio masivo de profesionales a países más ricos como Canadá y una fuga de mano de obra barata a las plantaciones agrícolas de República Dominicana", agregó.

Sobre la labor de Cruz Roja en este país, apuntó que existe un programa de agua y saneamiento "muy fuerte", que se desarrolla también en República Dominicana en el que se construyen letrinas, se da agua a 5.000 familias y se enseña a la población a prevenir la higiene.

Del mismo modo, el portavoz de la Comisión Española de Ayuda al Refugiado (CEAR), Arsenio García, aseguró que existen unos 50 millones de personas que pueden considerarse refugiados ambientales, de manera que CEAR trabaja por que estas personas tengan protección internacional ya que las inundaciones, tsunamis o sequías suponen la "imposibilidad de llevar una vida digna".

Por ello, destacó que si hubiera "interés político" se protegería a estas personas que en su mayoría son de África pues las grandes catástrofes naturales se producen en zonas donde no hay recursos y la gente se ve "obligada" a emigrar pues el sistema económico actual "está devastando la vida en estos países". "Para hacer algo sostenible hay que evitar ayudas para que estos países tengan sus propios recursos", concluyó.

----------

